# HBO Documentary Airs Tonight



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

One Nation Under Dog - This looks really good and airs tonight. Unfortunately I don't have HBO!!

Here's the preview:
HBO.com

Here's a blog post about it:
One Nation Under Dog | ohmidog!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't get HBO either


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll watch it. Hopefully they will have it available on DVD soon.

Just the preview maded me cry!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm definitely watching it!!! This is when a VCR would come in handy!! Then I could tape it and mail it out to everyone!! I bet tomorrow the full episode will be on HBO's website. They normally put everything up on their site after a show airs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll watch it, but some of it appears to be sad, but I know that sometimes that's what it takes to get the word out. The review says it talks about puppy mills and over population and Euthanasia.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'll watch it, but some of it appears to be sad, but I know that sometimes that's what it takes to get the word out. The review says it talks about puppy mills and over population and Euthanasia.


Get your tissues ready! It will be hard to watch some segments and I will definitely cry but I do believe showing these things helps spread the word and hopefully things will change because of it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> I'm definitely watching it!!! This is when a VCR would come in handy!! Then I could tape it and mail it out to everyone!! I bet tomorrow the full episode will be on HBO's website. They normally put everything up on their site after a show airs.



If they do I might be able to download and copy to dvd...

I posted about it on my FB.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Some of it is sad, but it also talks about the burgeoning pet care industry and the lengths people go to to spoil their pets. That part will be fun to watch. I know none of US are guilty of that...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I read that you should buy stock in pet foods and that they are way out of hand and confusing.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I plan to watch though I know some parts will be very difficult.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

We get HBO, but I'm not sure I can watch it. We do have a DVR, so maybe I'll have to speed through horrible patches and go back to it later.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't take any more sorrow. I am steering clear of anything that is going to start a new flood.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I watched it and it got to the part about euthanizing in shelters,they warn you the next three minutes are graphic. They put dogs into a gassing box several ,then gassed them until they quit screaming them put puppies right on top of the dead dogs and gassed them. I screamed and wretched and cried so hard,I scared my fluffs, one peed.I actually got sick. I had to walk out of the room.
I've seen many animals euthanized at the shelter by injection, that's hard enough but gassing was too much for me...

I'm still crying...

Gassing should be illegal,euthanizing for no reason should be.

People really need to see this and then quit breeding indescriminately,get their dogs fixed,don't get dogs they won't keep for a lifetime. Don't buy from pet stores....Please ADOPT!


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

I also fell apart at the gassing scene. I had no idea it was like that. How horrible to be crammed into a metal box, have the lid closed on you and hear all the screams around you as you are being gassed. The screams were heart wrenching.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle, I understand how you felt, it was so sad.
 
I watched it thru blurry, watery eyes, hugging/holding my Blaze and stroking him. It was hard to watch at some parts, I had to mute at times. It was sad but very eye opening at the same time.

More dogs are euthanized than are rescued. So very sad. It really bothers me that puppy mills are permitted to breed dogs as a business at the cost of little dogs misery and then on the other end, so many dogs have to lose their lives - they did nothing wrong, they simply are punished for being born. This makes no sense, something must be done - this is ridiculous.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I watched it and it got to the part about euthanizing in shelters,they warn you the next three minutes are graphic. They put dogs into a gassing box several ,then gassed them until they quit screaming them put puppies right on top of the dead dogs and gassed them. I screamed and wretched and cried so hard,I scared my fluffs, one peed.I actually got sick. I had to walk out of the room.
> I've seen many animals euthanized at the shelter by injection, that's hard enough but gassing was too much for me...
> 
> I'm still crying...
> ...


Oh, Man, I'm kind of sorry I told you about it. It sounds gut wrenching. I am still going to watch it when I can. I think it's important for people to understand what the end result is of pet overpopulation. Our animal shelter here had to EU at least 14 dogs last week b/c they're busting at the seams. They were all pit bull mixes and lab mixes. It seems to me that there are just way too many of those types of dogs and not enough people who want them. Around here there are not that many fluffs that end up in shelters, and when they do they seem to get rescued or adopted pretty quickly. But there are still too many in rescue! 

Anyway, I am sorry it was so hard to watch! Hug your babies a little tighter tonight.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Not watching. Can't do it. I am confronted with very sad life situations every day at work. I cannot tolerate watching terrible acts upon innocent animals. I just can't do it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't think I'd have that reaction since I used to have to help PTS animals at the shelter by injection. They just went to sleep,it was hard enough seeing that. I started their picture campaign and I still have pictures of all of them adopted and PTS...

The PTS ones still haunt me, will I go to H*ll for being part of it? I took as many home as I could, got many adopted through pictures,calls and word of mouth but couldn't save them all...

Don't be sorry about telling us about the documentary,I recorded it and will try to get it on dvd and I hope others will watch!
People need to see this,they should air this during the holidays ( just call me Scrooge) but maybe people will quit buying puppies from pet stores,online BYB's and ADOPT!

The cocker was one of the last ones loaded,looked just like my Amber,that one got me,then the puppies... just piled on top of the already dead ones then the bin was dumped into a trash truck.

What they don't show is how the trash truck does, the compactor. I know what it does,I've seen it...

The local shelter is under new management and I still volunteer,except for PTS, can't do that any more... I bathe and groom them and walk them...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Not watching. Can't do it. I am confronted with very sad life situations every day at work. I cannot tolerate watching terrible acts upon innocent animals. I just can't do it.


Pam don't watch then. It was very sad and some parts are horrible.:smcry::crying:I hope I won't have a nightmare tonight.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I see such horrors everyday in my work in child abuse and neglect but I was totally not prepared for the gassing scene. I am crushed! I wish they would show this in all junior high and high schools in hopes that it will be impactful and show kids the cruelty if pet over population....in hopes that kids will grow up to be better more responsible pet owners. I am forever thankful for my Bella's precious and loving breeder - they check on her every week - but if I get another dog one day - large or small - it will be a rescue after watching this show.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got to the gassing scene and when they put the puppies on top of the dead dogs I had to turn it off. I started sobbing. 

I don't know what to do.... I feel like if I tell people to watch this documentary, they will NOT want to watch it because of those scenes.

I fast forwarded after the puppies... I don't know if I can watch the rest... it looked like a garbage crusher... I don't like having those images in my head.... it's like the Holocaust....but we only have pictures, we didn't see/hear them die ...  I feel disturbed and upset... I am hugging Ozzie extra tight


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I just got to the gassing scene and when they put the puppies on top of the dead dogs I had to turn it off. I started sobbing.
> 
> I don't know what to do.... I feel like if I tell people to watch this documentary, they will NOT want to watch it because of those scenes.
> 
> I fast forwarded after the puppies... I don't know if I can watch the rest... it looked like a garbage crusher... I don't like having those images in my head.... it's like the Holocaust....but we only have pictures, we didn't see/hear them die ...  I feel disturbed and upset... I am hugging Ozzie extra tight


Same here,I've been bawling off an don all night...
People need to watch this. I researched gassing and it's still legal in Ohio,so I'm contacting my congressman to see what I can do. As much as I'd like to end all euthanasia,it won't happen, but the gassing is just EVIL!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes gassing is just torture plain and simple. I posted about this doc on my fb hopefully people listen but unfortunately the stupid people who continue to breed their pets and buy from pet stores aren't my fb friends ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I just got to the gassing scene and when they put the puppies on top of the dead dogs I had to turn it off. I started sobbing.
> 
> I don't know what to do.... I feel like if I tell people to watch this documentary, they will NOT want to watch it because of those scenes.
> 
> I fast forwarded after the puppies... I don't know if I can watch the rest... it looked like a garbage crusher... I don't like having those images in my head.... it's like the Holocaust....but we only have pictures, we didn't see/hear them die ...  I feel disturbed and upset... I am hugging Ozzie extra tight



Yeah I told a couple people about it,not about the gassing scene (mean I know):innocent: since I know they wouldn't watch,but they needed to see it since they add to the problem! We'll see if they did...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was helping my daughter move and missed it. I know that I could not watch the "gas chamber" segment. I would of been like Michelle, and Den is worse than I am.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you for all the headsup...
I recorded it, but still don't have the heart to watch it yet... I am already crying while I am reading the comments from you guys...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I was helping my daughter move and missed it. I know that I could not watch the "gas chamber" segment. I would of been like Michelle, and Den is worse than I am.


Al won't watch it either, I told him about it and I cried while telling him. It's not neccessary for him to watch it, he's just as determined as I am to end the need for this...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't honestly know how anyone could watch/listen to these scenes and not be affected... to hear those cries and not be able to help... it was just horrifying and made me so disgusted with human beings... makes me want to go protest pet stores or something. As soon as I can afford to buy a house I am going to start fostering dogs. Ozzie will just have to deal with it ;-)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll be fostering more when we retire and get our place in Florida,right now we can't since the house is for sale. People freak out now, knowing we have 5 dogs and last year we had 7 including two fosters...

Next house.. no carpet!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Will those that need to watch this really watch? I knew I couldn't even if I had HBO. I won't watch Dances with Wolves because of the wolf being killed. I've never watched Marley and Me and wish I hadn't wached My Dog Skip. I swear I worked in a hospital for 16 years and was with both my parents when they died and I'm embarresed to say I get physically ill when fur babies die. What's wrong with me? Is there anything we can do? I'm checking about the states that gass does anyone know which ones they are? I think you can still shoot unwanted animals here in KY but I'm going to find out.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Patsy Heck said:


> Will those that need to watch this really watch? I knew I couldn't even if I had HBO. I won't watch Dances with Wolves because of the wolf being killed. I've never watched Marley and Me and wish I hadn't wached My Dog Skip. I swear I worked in a hospital for 16 years and was with both my parents when they died and I'm embarresed to say I get physically ill when fur babies die. What's wrong with me? Is there anything we can do? I'm checking about the states that gass does anyone know which ones they are? I think you can still shoot unwanted animals here in KY but I'm going to find out.


All but nine states have outlawed it...
Ohio has it, our shelter just rescued 30 dogs from a shelter in southern Ohio that was going to gas them the next day. I figure if I can work on the method,maybe someday the causes will be dealt with too.

Nothing wrong with you getting physically ill when a fluff dies, you care.... my eyes are still puffy and I'm crying off and on today yet over this...

This is what I've been posting on FB pages.

*I've been emailing and contacting congress members about gassing of animals in shelters.With so many problems in the US,I know this seems trivial. People can do something to help themselves but animals are at the mercy of humans... We can't stop senseless euthanizing of healthy ,innocent animals,maybe we can make sure it's done humanely... I wish we could stop all the causes that lead to this waste of precious lives...

Complete E-Mail Addresses for Congress/House, Senate, Governors & State Legislators*


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I watched the documentary but I do have to admit once the gas scene came on and I realized that is what they were doing tears started rolling down my face and I had to fast forward the scene (thank god I didn't watch it live). That is the most awful thing in the whole world!! I mean at least the injection just lets them go without any pain or suffering. The gas is pure suffering, and these pups don't need any more suffering then they've already endured! I cried continuous throughout the whole documentary. I think everyone needs to watch it and better understand the problems that are really out there. :'(


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree Lindsay. Sounds like a good subject for a blog post!! I haven't seen it yet. But I will watch it.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Will those that need to watch this really watch?

I am wondering the same thing... the people who create the problem of the overpopulation of dogs and cats, the ones who thoughtlessly buy a puppy at a pet store, produce litter after litter of puppies sold with birth defects, or just dump it (or puppies) at a kill shelter, etc. are not watching this HBO documentary... and I hate to say it, but it's mostly people in the South (no offense to Southerners here) who don't regard dogs with the same respect... it's the same with many rural areas (I was horrified when my country-bf told me his dogs growing up lived OUTSIDE) and I am pretty sure they just don't care about how dogs die or how many of them die and suffer... 

and that is what gets me down the most; that people either care but don't want to be bothered with it, or don't care at all and are actually contributing to these murders. I have seriously been depressed about this documentary ever since watching it last night (though I am on a decreased dosage of my anti-depressants so that probably isn't helping much) but I am going to try to watch the rest of it, but I don't think I can bring myself to actually watch the scenes after the puppies are gassed... the images/sounds are already stuck with me forever.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Most of the large puppy mills are in the Midwest and Northern parts of the country. The horrific scene from yesterday did not happen in the South. Watch Madonna of the Mills about the Northern puppy mills. Terrifying.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I forgot about all the Amish puppy mills too, primarily in PA... I feel like I hear a lot about mills in KY, GA, and TN too but I could be mistaken. 

I think I was thinking about GA because I read this outrageous article the other day: Local muralist arrested for dog rescue


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

The Midwest is commonly known as Puppy Mill Country. I have heard a lot about puppy mills and cruelty in WI, IL, and IA in recent times. Happens in every area of this country. Not one region is spared. But the Midwest/Central Northern areas of the U.S. are the worse.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

If I ever heard of one in Illinois, I would personally go shoot whoever was in charge. Okay, not really, but I would move heaven and earth to get it raided.... same with WI or IA... watching this documentary really makes me want to go physically protest pet stores and be THAT person... I tried going vegetarian but couldn't live without chicken and turkey, but maybe I should try again... just can't stomach all this suffering...


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm still deciding whether to watch--I have it set to record. I, also, have been tearing up just reading about it, and I'm a total wreck, for instance, watching the video of Eldad rescuing Fiona. And THAT one ends happily. It's like I know watching this will be painful, but I can't look away. My husband saw me setting the DVR to record it, and asked "why do you do this to yourself--do NOT watch this." It just infuriates me that this is going on in this country and people don't realize it. People just don't get it. I've had people tell me that just couldn't stand to adopt a dog from a shelter because it would be too painful to look at all those dogs. Like if you don't SEE it it isn't THERE? I always recommend to people who don't feel like that could bear to go to a shelter to at least adopt from a rescue organization--much easier on the adopter. Anyway, I'm babbling....still can't decide whether to watch this...but I don't think I'll be able to NOT watch...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LoveLucy said:


> I'm still deciding whether to watch--I have it set to record. I, also, have been tearing up just reading about it, and I'm a total wreck, for instance, watching the video of Eldad rescuing Fiona. And THAT one ends happily. It's like I know watching this will be painful, but I can't look away. My husband saw me setting the DVR to record it, and asked "why do you do this to yourself--do NOT watch this." It just infuriates me that this is going on in this country and people don't realize it. People just don't get it. I've had people tell me that just couldn't stand to adopt a dog from a shelter because it would be too painful to look at all those dogs. Like if you don't SEE it it isn't THERE? I always recommend to people who don't feel like that could bear to go to a shelter to at least adopt from a rescue organization--much easier on the adopter. Anyway, I'm babbling....still can't decide whether to watch this...but I don't think I'll be able to NOT watch...



I'd skip over the gassing part. seriously I think the people who should watch are people who buy from pets stores ruitinely or people who are dumping animals and mostly puppymillers and certain breeders who aren't as big as puppymills but do multi breeds at a time...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

LoveLucy said:


> I'm still deciding whether to watch--I have it set to record. I, also, have been tearing up just reading about it, and I'm a total wreck, for instance, watching the video of Eldad rescuing Fiona. And THAT one ends happily. It's like I know watching this will be painful, but I can't look away. My husband saw me setting the DVR to record it, and asked "why do you do this to yourself--do NOT watch this." It just infuriates me that this is going on in this country and people don't realize it. People just don't get it. I've had people tell me that just couldn't stand to adopt a dog from a shelter because it would be too painful to look at all those dogs. Like if you don't SEE it it isn't THERE? I always recommend to people who don't feel like that could bear to go to a shelter to at least adopt from a rescue organization--much easier on the adopter. Anyway, I'm babbling....still can't decide whether to watch this...but I don't think I'll be able to NOT watch...


Gail, I feel exactly the same way. My bf and friends were all like "why do you keep watching these things and looking at all these homeless dogs on FB when it makes you depressed?" and I just respond saying i don't understand how other people aren't as outraged and obsessed with this issue as i am... but i know i am preaching to the choir to you guys ...! At least all of my friends are smart enough to know to adopt or at least purchase from a reputable breeder but even then I sometimes want to tell these people that they just killed a dog by not adopting an unwanted one.

I am still depressed and frankly, disturbed, from watching the gassing scenes... I did watch the rest of the documentary, most of which was uplifting as it focused on rescuers, but still ended on the reality of more dogs are being euthanized in the US than are being saved... and they didn't forget to mention that only about 20% of the America's pets are rescued... and that 20% of shelter dogs are purebred. Truly depressing and shameful.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I spent a good part of the day emailing congress people to end gassing of animals in shelters.
I found a link to a list of government offices and emails to congress people by state.

This one if for a FB page on gassing and lists contacts for congress persons

https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=212016768868273

This one lists contact info and emails for congress persons.

Complete E-Mail Addresses for Congress/House, Senate, Governors & State Legislators

I used it to contact my states reps and congress persons so it works sinc eI got email responses,automated but I know it's a valid email!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Only 20% of the America's pets are rescues... 20% of shelter dogs are purebred. Truly depressing and shameful.


Actually, after researching, it's actually 25% of dogs in shelters that are purebred.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think for me, personally, I don't have a problem with people purchasing a dog as long as it's done from a responsible breeder who breeds with a purpose other than making money, who loves their dogs and treats them well. I think the other option is to adopt a dog. Taking on a rescue isn't for everyone I know, but as long as a puppy is purchased responsibly, I respect that. It's the people that just impulsively buy a puppy from a flea market, or pet store, or roadside, or internet, that makes me INSANE. I will say, from what I can tell, is that, gosh like 95% or more of the dogs in the shelters around here are larger dogs, lab mixes, pitbull mixes, shepherd mixes. Those are often the dogs that the trash folks leave out in the yard or chained to a tree, don't get them fixed, so they get pregnant and the cycle continues. And there's just not enough people that want those kinds of dogs. And I don't fault them for that, I mean, I don't want a big dog. But then there's my neighbor down the street who's husband wanted a boxer so I was like, "awesome!" and I started sending her links to boxers in foster care locally, all beautiful young PUREBRED dogs. And then they go out and BUY a, get this, LAB / BOXER MIX OFF OF CRAIGSLIST! After all that! I was like, "Are you freakin' kidding me?????" Then a friend of mine, who KNOWS how I feel about rescue, was browsing around the flea market one Saturday and decides to pick up a yorkie puppy! She was of course afraid to tell me. But I was very nice, but I did tell her I was disappointed because I am sure the puppy came from a puppy mill but I would love her regardless because it's not the puppy's fault. And she was like, "well the guy had some nice dogs there but not a lot so I'm not sure if it was a puppy mill" and named the breeds he had. And I told her the guy was a broker and all the puppies came from puppy mills. Oh man, I wanted to twist off but that wouldn't help anything. I'll add, we have a ton of rescues here so most of the little fluffs get rescued thankfully. 

So here's a thought which I know will never happen, but wouldn't it be great if we could appeal to everyone who has ever purchased from a pet store, flea market, etc., to urge them to make a donation to a breed specific rescue to help pay for the rehabilitation of their puppy's parents when they are "released"?

Also, if it's too much for you guys, I don't think it's necessary to torture yourself and watch the really gruesome parts of the documentary. We already know the truth. It's the idiots who don't take care of their dogs who need to see it. But you know what? Frankly, I don't think it will matter to the trash that treat their dogs poorly to begin with.

I watched the trailer for Madonna of the Mills, that looks like a good one too, no gassing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I can't take any more sorrow. I am steering clear of anything that is going to start a new flood.


I understand. ((((((( Sylvia )))))))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I watched it and it got to the part about euthanizing in shelters,they warn you the next three minutes are graphic. They put dogs into a gassing box several ,then gassed them until they quit screaming them put puppies right on top of the dead dogs and gassed them. I screamed and wretched and cried so hard,I scared my fluffs, one peed.I actually got sick. I had to walk out of the room.
> I've seen many animals euthanized at the shelter by injection, that's hard enough but gassing was too much for me...
> 
> I'm still crying...
> ...





Desi87 said:


> I also fell apart at the gassing scene. I had no idea it was like that. How horrible to be crammed into a metal box, have the lid closed on you and hear all the screams around you as you are being gassed. The screams were heart wrenching.


I don't think I could bear watching and hearing that right now. To do that to God's innocent and helpless creatures is inhumane.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Same here,I've been bawling off an don all night...
> People need to watch this. I researched gassing and it's still legal in Ohio,so I'm contacting my congressman to see what I can do. As much as I'd like to end all euthanasia,it won't happen, but the gassing is just EVIL!


I'm almost afraid to ask ... but, are many states doing this??? You are right ... it is EVIL. This is just another reason why I am beginning to think that H3LL is right here on earth.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Will those that need to watch this really watch?
> 
> I am wondering the same thing... the people who create the problem of the overpopulation of dogs and cats, the ones who thoughtlessly buy a puppy at a pet store, produce litter after litter of puppies sold with birth defects, or just dump it (or puppies) at a kill shelter, etc. are not watching this HBO documentary... and I hate to say it, but it's mostly people in the South (no offense to Southerners here) who don't regard dogs with the same respect... it's the same with many rural areas (I was horrified when my country-bf told me his dogs growing up lived OUTSIDE) and I am pretty sure they just don't care about how dogs die or how many of them die and suffer... c
> 
> and that is what gets me down the most; that people either care but don't want to be bothered with it, or don't care at all and are actually contributing to these murders. I have seriously been depressed about this documentary ever since watching it last night (though I am on a decreased dosage of my anti-depressants so that probably isn't helping much) but I am going to try to watch the rest of it, but I don't think I can bring myself to actually watch the scenes after the puppies are gassed... the images/sounds are already stuck with me forever.


((((((( Courtney, if you are on medication for depression, I don't think you should feel guilty for not being able to watch and listen to scenes that are going to put you into further depression right now. )))))))

Somehow, we have to come up with ways to really get the publics attention. Even with FB, honestly, I think the efforts by so many well meaning people, gets lost when trying to get the word out about the horrible shelters and the torture these innocent and helpless creatures go through ... because I feel we are only reaching some of our same friends, when it comes down to the bottom line. Time after time, I miss so much going on with FB friends, because of the categorizing of friendships. So, with that, how many millions of people really hear our message on FB?? I think YouTube is more powerful ... maybe I am wrong.

I wish, darn it, that powerful people, like Oprah, would make a big deal out of this ... instead of so many shows on OWN interviewing her rich and famous friends. And, I think the major networks could broadcast in primetime slots, the horrors of whats happening in these shelters. I don't understand why Oprah couldn't buy time to do this on all the major networks. We don't have HBO, so,we could't have it watched it even if we wanted to. I, personally, couldn't handle watching it right now. Nor could my husband. However, if Oprah or someone like Ellen DeGeneres reached out to the public with this ... I do think it would be watched by many, many more millions.

And, I do believe the schools could help by educating students on this topic.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> ((((((( Courtney, if you are on medication for depression, I don't think you should feel guilty for not being able to watch and listen to scenes that are going to put you into further depression right now. )))))))
> 
> Somehow, we have to come up with ways to really get the publics attention. Even with FB, honestly, I think the efforts by so many well meaning people, gets lost when trying to get the word out about the horrible shelters and the torture these innocent and helpless creatures go through ... because I feel we are only reaching some of our same friends, when it comes down to the bottom line. Time after time, I miss so much going on with FB friends, because of the categorizing of friendships. So, with that, how many millions of people really hear our message on FB?? I think YouTube is more powerful ... maybe I am wrong.
> 
> ...


Oh even if I wasn't on meds, there is no way I could have watched those scenes without crying and being haunted... I think the meds is just making it worse :-/

I could have sworn Oprah has done at least one show on puppy mills, I know she is a dog lover and has several cockers... but you're so right. Ellen should talk about it... maybe we could all flood her website 

You know who the REAL advocate was... BOB BARKER. Why can't he still be hosting Price is Right...!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

For anyone who needs a little restoration of humanity:

21 Pictures That Will Restore Your Faith In Humanity

Another gem from buzzfeed!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> For anyone who needs a little restoration of humanity:
> 
> 21 Pictures That Will Restore Your Faith In Humanity
> 
> Another gem from buzzfeed!


Courtney ... thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 

Beautiful!:tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> For anyone who needs a little restoration of humanity:
> 
> 21 Pictures That Will Restore Your Faith In Humanity
> 
> Another gem from buzzfeed!



I love these!:wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Me too!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sylie said:


> i can't take any more sorrow. I am steering clear of anything that is going to start a new flood.


ditto


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I started watching the documentary this morning--very cautiously. I watched the part about the doctor who had all the Rhodesian Ridgebacks and 2 of them were biting. I couldn't help but wonder throughout this segment---1) why did this man insist on having, and obviously breeding, so many of these dogs; and 2) why on EARTH after the first biting incident, didn't he get these dogs neutered? I could SEE that the dogs were not neutered. And since there was talk of puppies and one of the dogs was the son of another one of the dogs....it was obvious that he was breeding them. He obviously was very wealthy, so it wasn't for the money. I watched right up to the point where he was going to have one of the dogs put down. I kept thinking that neutering these dogs early on, THE MINUTE they showed aggression, might have avoided this....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LoveLucy said:


> I started watching the documentary this morning--very cautiously. I watched the part about the doctor who had all the Rhodesian Ridgebacks and 2 of them were biting. I couldn't help but wonder throughout this segment---1) why did this man insist on having, and obviously breeding, so many of these dogs; and 2) why on EARTH after the first biting incident, didn't he get these dogs neutered? I could SEE that the dogs were not neutered. And since there was talk of puppies and one of the dogs was the son of another one of the dogs....it was obvious that he was breeding them. He obviously was very wealthy, so it wasn't for the money. I watched right up to the point where he was going to have one of the dogs put down. I kept thinking that neutering these dogs early on, THE MINUTE they showed aggression, might have avoided this....


Sadly money isn't an assurance against ignorance...

There's stupid ( don't know any better)

There's ignorant (you know better but you do it anyway!)


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I obviously hate for any animal to have to be put to sleep, but when a 3 year old girl got her ear bitten off..... I couldn't believe that the judge said it was OBVIOUSLY an ACCIDENT??? that the dog NIPPED her and the FALL caused the ear to tear off?? Ridiculous... it's the idiots (judges, lawyers, politicians, lobbyists, etc.) that are the cause of all these ridiculous laws (or lack thereof) which causes unnecessary tragedies.


----------

